
Teagueduino source code released: includes Arduino realtime interpreter - akumpf
http://www.open-electronics.org/teagueduino-making-things-really-simple/
======
CountHackulus
This is a fantastic idea. It's like the 100-in-1 electronics kit of the
embedded world. The compatibility with existing popular embedded boards is
just icing on the cake.

------
dskhatri
It makes me uncomfortable seeing the the phrase "learning to solder" used as
an analogy to "learning to code". Soldering is actually a very trivial process
and has little to do with learning about circuits. One can build a circuit
without having to solder anything.

Maybe it's time for another phrase? What about "learning to wire an op-amp" or
"learning to design a circuit"?

